# Zero Tolerance 0700 Mini Review



## Meganoggin (Feb 24, 2011)

This is my first review - with iPhone photos - so please be gentle!



Specs from ZT;



S30V Blade 3.375 long .121 thick



Overall 8.125



Weight 4.2oz











If you are familiar with the ZT line you will be surprised with the light weight, this is mostly down to the skeletonised liners and the the thinner handle. However, you will be pleased to know that the strength remains.










The blade is thick and has a nice stonewashed finish, the tip is strong and the grinds are even and sharp out of the box (this has the best edge grinds of the three ZT's I have, very even and easy to sharpen / strop)










The clip is the standard ZT and is suitble for left hand / right hand tip up carry.



The action is smooth and the lockup secure, both with the flipper and the ambi thumb studs (which are worthy of note they are small and angled quite unique and very functional) the knife once locked has the usual ZT feel of bombproof reliability.



Overall I think this is a very good value semi tactical knife, it has pretty good practical EDC traits if you like the tanto blade shape - I can't believe the lack of information on this blade - I really like it!



The lanyard hole is a bit small and won't take doubled up pararcord - that may be a problem for some...



But for the price I say it's a winner.



Any questions comments welcomed!


----------



## Kraid (Mar 10, 2011)

The replys were lost! So I'll say again, thank you for the review! Sweet knife, sir!


----------



## guardpost3 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the review, that is one good looking ZT. I've always been a fan of Shun/Kershaw/ZT, I'm not however a big fan of the tanto style blades but that stonewash is beautiful.


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 12, 2011)

The stonewashed blade finish is beautiful!!


----------



## jforbush (Mar 23, 2011)

I was looking at them the other day...didn't know much about this model. Thanks for the review man!


----------



## lightknot (Mar 24, 2011)

What is the cost of this ZT blade?


----------



## Meganoggin (Mar 25, 2011)

In the US - online, I have seen them go for around $95 - 100. In the UK they cost £90 ish.


----------



## mrpink (Mar 26, 2011)

where are they in stock?


----------



## jstalford (Apr 9, 2011)

They're not in stock there, but gpknives is selling them for ~$78. At that price, only knife on the market that can compete with the Spyderco Manix 2 in bang for the buck. Benchmade Grip and barrage are close too, but I'm partial to Spyderco.


----------



## Meganoggin (Apr 12, 2011)

Odd - a quick look around the US online stores and nearly all of them are out of stock of most of the ZT line. It seems like the secret is out about these well made great value knives. Talking with one of the reps for ZT and Rick Hinderer at SHOT show, they were relly pleased with the way the ZT line was selling, especially to Law Enforcement and Military personel.

Let's hope they are gearing up production and will be back in stock soon - I think I need a 0550...


----------

